# Added another from YYZ2112 to the jukebox



## Chris (Apr 5, 2005)

Reflection.


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2005)

Rock. I had the jukebox goilg last night, and "the Past is Now" is one of my favorite peices on there. Awesome stuff!

-D


----------



## Goliath (Apr 5, 2005)

+1, I love your stuff dude!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'm not used to hearing compliments on my stuff, but thanks for the kind words and thanks again Chris for posting another one for me. 

It's always nice to hear postitive feedback but I wouldn't mind hearing some negative comments as well or just some general critique of the songs.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2005)

Man, you have the best fucking vibrato. 

Any new stuff?


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2005)

agreed, I've told you this before, but nothing like repetition - if I had half the control over it that you do, I'd be a happy, happy man.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> Man, you have the best fucking vibrato.
> 
> Any new stuff?



Thanks Chris! 

Here's a work in progress....... 

http://www.petestarkes.com/uploads/The Journey Within.mp3

It's not complete, but I'm looking for some feedback. Just a warning, the mix sucks!


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> agreed, I've told you this before, but nothing like repetition - if I had half the control over it that you do, I'd be a happy, happy man.



Thanks again Drew!


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2005)

Awesome, man! I Like It.


----------



## BCrowell (May 9, 2005)

Pete,
Glad to see "Reflections" added...was gonna ask ya why it wasn't submitted yet!!! 

Yes, you are the WHAMMY MAN! If it wasn't for those tunes, and an excellent Trem on the 7620, I probably wouldn't have gotten back into practicing using it!

If any one here could pull off Vai's "Whispering a Prayer" it'd be you!


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

The trem on the 7420 just isn't as forgiving as the 7620 I guess. It doesn't take much to knock that guitar out of tune. 

 
Maybe I should look into a 7620 on ebay and stop complaining about the 7420....


----------

